# Who is attending Perry & Fletcher?



## Crabtree Farm (May 11, 2009)

I was wondering who will be attending Perry, GA and Fletcher, NC shows? My MP will have his debut at Perry. And I am only 45 minutes from Fletcher, NC. It is their first year for shetlands (though only classics).

Tina Ferro


----------



## uwharrie (May 11, 2009)

I am planning on coming to Fletcher. Will be doing AMHR only.


----------



## SSMFarm (May 11, 2009)

Is there any info online about this show? class list, etc (Perry)

Thanks


----------



## Steph G (May 11, 2009)

There's nothing online. I happened to get someone to forward me the info and I can send it to you if you'll give me your email addy.

I'll be attending, but I have minis not shetlands. I'll have my three year old who hopefully will make it into her driving class this time(farrier quicked her right before the Shelbyville show and she was too sore to make it another day after halter) and my yearling who will be showing with me one more time before heading to his new home in FL (




I'm really gonna miss him).


----------



## SSMFarm (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Steph!

[email protected]

Missy


----------



## Crabtree Farm (May 12, 2009)

Any shetlands heading that way?

Tina


----------



## garyo (May 12, 2009)

Gary and I will be going to Perry with three of our AMHR horses. Wish we had more room in the trailer and the extra stall and entry money to take our shetland. He is so much fun to drive and did such a good job in Marianna. We hope to take him to Congress.

I emailed the showbill to everyone we knew. If you didn't get one please email me at [email protected] and I will email you one.

Hope to see lots of you there.





Ruth


----------



## hairicane (May 15, 2009)

Im planning on bringing Grey to Perry. He is my only show shetland. I will show him in driving. I know of probably 5 other shetlands going in various classes with my handlers at Perry. There was just a good shetland turnout at the R/shetland show at the Condors recently. I think most of those will be at Regionals as they were lovely ponies!


----------



## Crabtree Farm (May 15, 2009)

That will be great!!! I'm looking forward to seeing those shetlands. Hopefully many will travel up to Fletcher, NC too!

Tina Ferro


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 1, 2009)

LostInOz asked me to post for her - she is taking shetlands, don't know how many, but she is pretty excited.


----------



## Marty (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't have a shetland but I have a mini horse that will be showing in Fletcher.


----------



## Jetiki (Jun 9, 2009)

all the talk about Perry, anyone have any results?

Karen


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jun 9, 2009)

Jetiki said:


> all the talk about Perry, anyone have any results?
> 
> 
> 
> Karen



I was with Mike Wahl and he won Grand Overall Over Classic Gelding and Grand Overall Over Classic Mare. His father had some beautiful presentation work with Jubilation FMF and Ken-Mars Final Addition(?) aka Andy. Then I had to go show against Dr Ken Walh in the Show Pony Gelding Incentive class.

There were no MP's there so we went in to show against the Show Pony. My guy did pretty good for his first show. Awesome head set, but not enough leg action to go against the hackney type show pony. He had his driving class until the last drive down the rail and he blew up. I thought he did great as a green broke pony and am looking forard to showing him again.

I didn't get to see too much of the show since I was in the barn area prepping horses for the ring.

On the other hand (non pony related) my B stallion that had been running in the pasture for 5 years, gelded three weeks ago, 1 week of prep went in to win Grand Overall Over Gelding and I took 2nd place out of 6 in the gelding incentive. Talk about some hooting and hollaring going on, his cheering section was louder than a cheering section at a walking horse show. We are so proud of this boy. We are going to make bumper stickers or shirts that say . . .

"Loosing your balls . . . winning Grand Overall . . . . Priceless"

Tina Ferro


----------



## jeniemac (Jun 9, 2009)

Would like to see that happen again in Fletcher. It's easy to get a Grand when there are only 2 horses in the class and one was measured incorrectly to get in the wrong size groop.

I wouldn't be so proud of that achievement.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 9, 2009)

jeniemac said:


> Would like to see that happen again in Fletcher. It's easy to get a Grand when there are only 2 horses in the class and one was measured incorrectly to get in the wrong size groop.I wouldn't be so proud of that achievement.

















That was not nice. !!! There were some very nice horses at Perry ! We did not show any Geldings but saw some nice ones.. Met some very nice folks there also...





The Classic Mare class for the over division was very small.. But the under division did have more, Vickie Tobins mare Cross Country Hollywood Dream took overall Grand Champion Classic mare under , As did Shari Seddons Foundation Mare , Jackie Tylers Classic colt was Grand Champion under stallion , and John Herring's Foundation Stallion was overall Grand Champion .. Our Mini's did well , Okie Blue Sky Rose , owned by Donna Fields was Grand Champion overall A division Mare , ( we did have any over division ) Sharon Stadler Bo won overall Grand Champion A division Stallion , and Rhapsody Magic Reign won overall Grand Champion over stallion ..


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jun 9, 2009)

jeniemac said:


> Would like to see that happen again in Fletcher. It's easy to get a Grand when there are only 2 horses in the class and one was measured incorrectly to get in the wrong size groop.I wouldn't be so proud of that achievement.



Are you referring to the shetland or the miniature?


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jun 9, 2009)

Belinda said:


> jeniemac said:
> 
> 
> > Would like to see that happen again in Fletcher. It's easy to get a Grand when there are only 2 horses in the class and one was measured incorrectly to get in the wrong size groop.I wouldn't be so proud of that achievement.
> ...


Belinda, it was nice meeting you at this show. Glad to see all those beautiful ponies and minis. I hope you plan on returning next year, I enjoyed having you there.

- Tina


----------



## garyo (Jun 9, 2009)

Gary and I enjoyed the Perry show. I was absolutely thrilled when our Buckaroo son won the Senior Stallion 32-34 class with very novice me at the end of his lead. We were also very proud of our homegrown 4 year old mare Kahlua in Country Pleasure driving. She has only been driving about a year and we don't drive her as much as we would like (that pesky work stuff tends to get in the way). She is our only actual earner out of the herd having won best entry at last years 4th of July parade ($25), 2nd place in Country pleasure driving stakes at the Marianna show ($15) and third place this past weekend in the Country Pleasure stakes class (guessing $15). It was very nice to meet some of the big names in minis and ponies (the Kesting's of Kamelot Farm, Mary and Doc Wahl, Belinda Bagby, and several others). Keep an eye out in the near future as Missy Richards is hard at work developing a new website for Area III.

Ruth Owen


----------



## LostInOz (Jun 10, 2009)

Belinda, wish I'd been able to find you at the show, LOL, you were never at your stalls, you must've been one busy woman!! Would've loved to talk to you about showing my Gelding (classic) Was about ready to send him home with you to get him ready for Congress too!

We were Res. Sr/ and Res. Grand - I can't trot, so he doesn't either. He wins Model class hands down, and he CAN trot, but since "mommy" doesn't.........

he was taught to lead at my speed - pony for the handicapped.

We won the Country Pleasure driving, Amateur and Ladies but we were the only ones. He was a good boy. Very nervous as we didn't go until about 10pm, but he didn't do anything stupid - I just about had him relaxed when a (insert trainer's name here) cracked a whip out front where I was walking him to get him to relax.

Judge said he was coming along nicely - it was our second show driving together, and we had the same judge for the first show.

Despite getting accidentally scratched from ALL my classes (we'll just say it was a computer glitch) the show ran much better than in prior years. My last time I was there was 3 yrs ago. Hoping Area III will become more active and more involved with Shetlands again. So many people I know left Shetlands b/c of the disorganization. I can't wait for a fresh start!


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2009)

LostInOz said:


> Belinda, wish I'd been able to find you at the show, LOL, you were never at your stalls, you must've been one busy woman!! Would've loved to talk to you about showing my Gelding (classic) Was about ready to send him home with you to get him ready for Congress too!


Hi

Sorry I missed you.. I was at my stalls forever on Sat. it seemed as I had 6 that I had to clip and get ready for Sun...



<LOL>>

I think I saw you driving around the parking lot on Sat. night waiting to go in , I was sitting there in front of Melinda's stalls ... Well again sorry did not get to talk with you ,


----------



## LostInOz (Jun 11, 2009)

Belinda:

Yes, I was the one with the Pinto pony going, "whoa pony, good pony, nice pony...."






trying to calm him down. He normally does not have an animated walk! In fact I usually have to "beat him" with the whip to get him to move at all! ha ha

I'll hunt you down at Congress!

Later!


----------

